# Will a gluten-free diet help IBS-C?



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm new here and I apologise if this has already been asked. I went back through the last 4 or 5 pages of posts on the IBS-C forum and I didn't see this question asked. Anyways, I am a 34 year old female who has been suffering from IBS-C since high school. I've been taking daily doses of Miralax for the past two years and it has helped, but I still get the bloating and pain spasms in my stomach once or twice a week and I'm not sure what exactly is triggering it. I stumbled upon the Wheat Belly book recently and the doctor/author alludes to the fact that living a wheat and gluten-free lifestyle alleviates many of the IBS symptoms and makes a fairly compelling case. However, from what I've been reading online, it seems like most of the people commenting on this fact suffer from IBS-D, not IBS-C, or they don't state one way or the other. I'm really contemplating making the switch to gluten-free, but before I do I want to make sure I am not disillusioned. Has anyone with IBS-C tried a gluten-free diet and, if so, did it help?

Thanks!

Tracy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IMO, a lot will depend on how much gas you make from wheat starch and how much that bothers your IBS, and if you can get the fiber you need from other sources.

Some people get most of the fiber they need from whole wheat and you may need to replace that with other fiber if you need a certain number of grams of fiber per day to keep things moving.

If the gas contributes to your bloating and pain (and you don't replace the wheat with something equally gassy) it may help with that as well.

If gas really is a big trigger for you, going Low FODMAP which is gluten free and removes other gas sources may be more helpful, but again diet changes generally seem to do more for people with a lot of diarrhea. Mostly because I think foods that loosen stools tend to do that more directly. Where constipation isn't as food related for most people.


----------



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Bellaroma, I am so glad you asked that question and I hope we get some others to comment with their experiances as well!!! It's a great question, and I have recently been wondering the same thing, I also recently purchased Wheat Belly on line and Going Gluten Free for Dummies! I will let you know what I find out too as I begin the dieting tips recommended here. I am aslo new and have many questions and hopes, but the site has already inspired me and given me hope! I wish you the best! Lets do this thing!


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you both! High-fiber diets seem to do more harm to my IBS than good, at least in past experience. I don't know if maybe it "bulks" too much but I've tried adding high-fiber foods and taking fiber supplements in the past without any success. However, I know that we all need fiber so that is a good point and I'll have to research to make sure I'm getting the proper daily amount. My constipation is rather severe. Without Miralax, I tend to "go" (sorry for the TMI) maybe once every two weeks, sometimes longer.

Corydalis, I'm glad you too were motivated by the Wheat Belly book! I'm not sure if I can follow it completely as it is rather restrictive (even most gluten-free flours seem off limits with the exception of the nut flours), which is why I would like to try gluten-free and starch-free to see if that helps. I love to bake so I've already purchased a few gluten-free cookbooks. I just made pizza with homemade pizza dough for dinner tonight so of course I'm sitting here with a nice bloated belly as I type this.aybe there is in fact a correlation between wheat/gluten and my IBS! I think I'll try it and give it a month or so to see if the symptoms subside any. Even if it doesn't work, maybe it will help me narrow down what the issue is.

I've been reading about FODMAP lately. I'll have to research it!

Tracy


----------



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, I am about to study up on the FODMAP too, I know like any diet it will not be easy to change over too, especially when cooking for more than one in the home, at least my husband is good about eating what is in front of him! And I will make him what ever he likes, but it must be understood that I can not partake of many of the things I use to, at least not until I figure some things out.

Keep posting, feel better!


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been gluten free for about five months now, and I don't notice any real difference. I think I might be slightly less bloated. But I'm not any more regular, overall. There's no harm in trying gluten free though, as long as you're still eating enough fiber.

I did find something that temporarily helped me, however. Since going gluten free, the bulk of my fiber has been coming from flax seeds. I've been eating something called a MIM (a flax seed muffin) and cantaloupe and coffee every morning for breakfast. At first, all the flax seed had me really bunged up, but after a while I got to the point where I was having two really large, soft BMs every day. Now, after about a month and a half, it's not working for me so well anymore. I have no idea why. But that's typically what happens with me. I find something that works for a while, and then it just stops working.


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

corydalis, I hear ya! My husband is very supportive, which is fantastic. I also happen to be the mommy to twin three-year-olds which make it a little more challenging. Of course one is so picky she barely eats anyways! I agree that any really restrictive diet will be difficult. I'm so over my IBS symptoms at this point though that I'm willing to give up wheat, gluten, sugar, lactose...whatever helps! I'm reading about the FODMAPS diet now and it does sound promising. It also sounds like it works best when administered by a dietitian. Never thought about seeing a dietician but now I'm interested.


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

QuiQui, thank you for your response. I'm sorry the gluten-free hasn't helped you. That is my concern overall. Or, it will work for awhile and then stop. I've dealt wtih that in the past as well, usually just when I start getting excited and feeling better. The joys of IBS!


----------



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

QuiQui, I found the same trouble, that once I find something that works, and I am like !FINALLY! after a while it stops working. I have to keep changing up my diet and hoping to hit on something again. I try to drink plenty of water and tho' I have always had tea or coffee which will dry you out, I always thought I was putting enough water back in.

Fiber is important but boy it has to be the right kind for sure, my doc got me on bran at first, and then when that backfired big time she was like, "Welllll there is some controversy there, it can help some people but you have to find that amount that's right for you. Not too much, not too little."

bellaroma-thats right, I am desperate enought to try anything now too. I recently have been half heartedly on three different diets, Atkins for my husband, pH balance diet, Wheat Belly and now heading into FOBMAP- the one I have not tried is the eliimination diet, it is the one I dread, it is SO strict!

Another gal here said somthing that I have suspected for a while too, and QuiQui you touched on it too, that some foods that don't seem to bother us, all of a sudden can start to, and then stop again, or a fiber works for us and than doesn't. I am afraid all we can hope for is to find some kind of a cycle that we can work with, identify sure fire triggers and always be on the look out for new ones!

QuiQui thank you for sharing your experiance with going gluten free, I was wondering about trying for it too...

bellaroma, wishing you strength and wellness so you can be the best momma you can to your babies and keep us up on how you do with a dietician if you decide to go. I printed off the FOBMAP form too, but as you found it recommends a dietician, but I am just going to start a food diary today, try to stay on this for the three weeks the best I can and hope for some relief. The FODMAP says coffee and tea are ok, but for me I think I should abstain for a while, as they are common triggers for IBS people, and chocolate too.

Do any of you have trouble with eggs?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

corydalis, good luck with FODMAP! I think I'm going to give gluten-free a go first (starting the week after next, since we leave for vacation Friday and it's so new to me that I can't imagine trying to stick with it while away from home) and then go from there. Actually I'm going to do a kind of wheat belly/gluten-free/paleo combination. Cutting out gluten, refined sugars, starches and, perhaps if those don't work, try cutting out dairy. I'm definitely interested in FODMAP. I think that, for me, there are individual foods that may not bother my IBS on their own but in certain combinations with other foods cause my IBS to flair up. Right now I'm sporting that classic IBS 6-months-pregnant look (classy!) and I did not eat a single thing today that typcially causes me problems so it has to be a combination. I had an Indian curry dish for lunch and I'm certain that some combination of ingredients in that dish did it to me. FODMAP sounds really interesting, especially if after the end of the 2-3 weeks I can figure out which foods and/or combinations are bothersome. It sounds like it only works for about 75-80% of IBS sufferers though. It would be highly annoying to suffer through the highly-restrictive first two weeks only to find out that I can't find out what my triggers are!


----------



## IBS-CRUINSMYLIFE (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, I am 22 years old and have progressively worse ibs-c since high school. I am currently on a gluten and lactose free diet and have been for the past four months. For me, there has been absolutely no improvement. However, you could have ciliac or gluten sensitivity and benefit from one, so you never know if it may be worth it for you.

I have been diagnosed with ibs-c, and so far all they have found is lactose intolerance, and low iga leveles, which are common amounst people with ibs. Cutting out lactose may be worth a try, but again did nothing for me.

Ive tried elimination diets, and low FODMAP, none of them have helped.


----------



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

bellaroma, sorry you made me laugh with the pregnant belly thing! I know right? UG! Well i am glad that you have decided to do the wheatbelly/gluten free diet thing, that will be hard too I am sure, I hate diets of any kind, I love food! Your indian curry dish sounded lovely! I hope even if it does not cure you that you might learn something helpful and healthful! I am doing a pretty relaxed version of the FODMAP because for one I am not doing it with a dietician, and two because I don't want to make a promise I can't keep! But I am really going to try and stick with the general guidlines of it. I also cut out coffee, and dang thats a bitch! I love chocolate SO much, everyone jokes about how much I love chocolate, but I am giving them both up for the duration of FODMAP (theoreticly







) and I never thought I would miss coffee more than chocolate but I do! I sure hope that I find out that they are not real bad triggers for me...there has to be a moderation point that I can lean to live with I hope!

You are on to something with the food combination thing, me and another gal both found pancakes to be big trouble for us, but what is it in the pancake, or is it the combination of things? Or is it that they are just so darn good we eat too much of them?









She also said that she found that things that normally would not bother her could all of a sudden start too, and then not again. I had suspected this myself, what are your thoughts to that?

Safe travels bellaroma, and if you have any thoughts or feelings about your gluten free experiance we want to hear about them ok?

Best wishes!


----------



## HSWenk (May 2, 2013)

I have been on the FODMAP diet since November, when I was diagnosed with constipation IBS. I have found it very helpful. While I miss lots of things that I love...broccoli, apples and deep dish pizza, I feel better. I met with a nutritionist and she wants me to start adding things I miss back in to my diet. I can have apples cut up very small and mixed into oatmeal. Onions and garlic in small quantities. For some reason, I have been afraid to try the broccoli. Maybe, today. My only complaint about being gluten free is that everything is very high in carbohydrates and it is hard to lose weight. I am on a miralax regimen and I do have something for bloating. I also take anti anxiety/depression medication. I say give it a try. What do you have to lose?


----------



## insocal (May 14, 2013)

I was diagnosed with ibs-c roughly 11 years ago.. however i had suffered it as long as i can remember. Going without a bowel movement for 10 days was pretty common... "sigh". Then i got a copy of wheat belly and I decided to give the gluten-free diet a try. I began on April 1, 2013. I am having bowel movements every day, except when i eat a lot of meat, which appears to slow my system down, but never more than 3 days (i'm keeping a diary). The other day a had lots of broccoli and i became bloated and i couldn't take the pain and discomfort - i'm not sure how i was able to manage before (its amazing how our bodies and minds adapt). Anyhow, following this diet is very difficult - wheat is everywhere: this is my only complaint. BTW, it was very difficult at the beginning, i went from ibs-c to ibs-d but things appear to have settled down. Good luck!


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

insocal, thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate it, and I'm glad things are "working" better for you! You've given me hope. When I posted this I was still researching and then I went on vacation for a week. Now that I'm home I'm getting ready to start a modified Wheat Belly/gluten-free lifestyle. I've purchased some of the gluten-free flours to continue baking on occassion and I've purchased a few cookbooks to help get me started. I thought I would give it 30-60 days and see how it goes. I know it's going to be difficult, especially with my love of bread-baskets and breakfast pastries (no more chocolate croissants!) but I'm tired of fighting with the IBS symptoms and so hopefully it will be worth it.

By the way, broccoli is also something that is a huge no-no for me. It took me years to figure that one out. And someone told me recently that I just need to give up eating junk and start eating more fruits and veggies. If only it were that easy!


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! Well, I have been on a gluten-freen/wheat-free diet for almost two weeks now, and I have also started taking part in an IBS-C research study so I have been completely off of Miralax for a week and a half. I can say that, at least for right now, things are going well. I've been having BMs on my own without any problems and I haven't had any IBS symptoms. Now granted its only been a few weeks, but so far I'm impressed with the results. I'm really trying to cut out the processed foods and stay away from the gluten-free packaged foods and instead focus on fruits, veggies and proteins so I imagine I'm getting a decent amount of fiber. I'm trying not to get too excited because it hasn't been that long but I thought I'd go ahead and update.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

For the longest time I assumed that wheat bran (in the form of whole wheat bread, bran cereal, etc.) was almost essential to keep me regular.

But I noticed when I stopped all my other forms of self-help constipation relief (such as magnesium and prune juice), my stools went right back to the hard little rabbit pellets and were very difficult to pass. So, the wheat did nothing for me.

If you must have fiber, get it from fruits, and to a lesser extent, vegetables. Not from wheat and other grains.

Another fiber to consider is called inulin. I find it very helpful.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

bellaroma said:


> Hi everyone! Well, I have been on a gluten-freen/wheat-free diet for almost two weeks now, and I have also started taking part in an IBS-C research study so I have been completely off of Miralax for a week and a half. I can say that, at least for right now, things are going well. I've been having BMs on my own without any problems and I haven't had any IBS symptoms. Now granted its only been a few weeks, but so far I'm impressed with the results. I'm really trying to cut out the processed foods and stay away from the gluten-free packaged foods and instead focus on fruits, veggies and proteins so I imagine I'm getting a decent amount of fiber. I'm trying not to get too excited because it hasn't been that long but I thought I'd go ahead and update.


I'll bet the fruits and to a lesser extent, the veggies, are helping you far more than wheat and other grains did.


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

Gooby, agreed. Since I modified my diet to reduce wheat/gluten and the amount of processed foods I am consuming, I am eating a lot more fruits and vegetables. I've been drinking a smoothie for both breakfast and lunch most days and it seems to be helping. I did have some cream cheese last night and woke up this morning with the bloating and pain in my lower back and abs so I'm also wondering if I'm somewhat lactose intolerant as well. I can eat cheese and yogurts but ice cream and, now it seems, cream cheese always triggers a painful episode.


----------



## DbabyWallace (May 31, 2013)

Tracy, bless your heart. I'm so sorry you have suffered with this for so long. I also have a lot of pain when it comes to eating fibrous fruits and veggies. I don't know what to eat anymore because the sugar in the fruits make me VERY bloated and the fiber in both also cause a lot of pain. Something that may work for you is BLENDING your vegtables. This really helps because it is already broken down into a more digestible form. I blend LOTS of spinach and kale and add LOTS of frozen blueberries and strawberries. I also add a good amount of grape juice. I don't know if sugars bother you, but it might be a good way to get some fiber into your diet. I also have done everything with fiber supplements. They haven't helped me much with the constipation either. ...OOO! I just read your post above! You are doing the smoothies! Props to you!!

I'd DEFINITELY recommend going gluten free. STAY STONG with your diet! It will HELP! It didn't help much with my constipation (I'm SO glad it's helping with yours!), but it did help with my pain levels for a little while. It also improved my energy. Since then I've been through some trauma this year so my body is jacked up again, BUT I do know that going gluten free totally boosted my energy and decreased my pain until lately. I read another one of your posts above... I also look about 6 months pregnant. Your humor about it is admirable. ; ) It's so hard because I'm in college and I never want to go out with friends or wear cute clothes because I look pregnant for one, and I just feel so sick. : ( I am going to start trying to eat fermented foods. You may wanna do some research with that as well... People say it really helps with constipation. I'd recommend Kombucha for you. It's fermented green tea, and it tastes good. It's all natural.... I'm sure you could buy it at your local health food store. My dad and I make it. It's super cheap to do yourself.

Last thing, I'm sorry I'm making this post so long!! People are born lactose-intolerant. Lactose TOLERANCE is the result of a mutated gene; it is not common people have this form of beneficial mutation. So for you, I'd definitely cut out dairy. Use coconut or almond milk for things when cooking. If you go to chocolatecoverdkatie.com or therawtarian.com they have lots of really good recipes that don't use dairy or wheat and are super clean.

God Bless. : ) Hang in there, you are doing so well!! : )


----------



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.kombuchaamerica.com/irritable-bowel-syndrome/cgi-bin/about.pl/irritable-bowel-syndrome.html

I have not tried the kombucha yet either for therapy, but I have drank it and enjoy the green tea and mango one the best so far. You can buy a jar in the store, drink half of it, and pour the rest into a jar, cover with cheese cloth and let sit at room temp, it will grow a mother for you, of which you can begin to make your own, many recipes on line.

We make our own saur kraut in the fall, can it, and I do think it helps, I just hate how it stinks everything up in the fridge! But rather that than feel stinky myself! Because then everything stinks right!!

best wishes all,


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm the original poster of this question so I wanted to follow up in the event that someone still finds this question useful. I did a TON of research about gluten-free and it's affects on IBS-C and couldn't find much information so hopefully someone will benefit from my research and experience.

So I went completely gluten-free back in May. It wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be, considering I'm a a huge bread lover and thought it would be impossible to give up my breakfast pastries and doughnuts. Within a few weeks I started to notice a big change. Cutting out the wheat finally got rid of the bloating that seemed to have plagued me almost daily. Even if I didn't wake up bloated, I would inadvertantly eat something that would cause it. My BMs became more regular and the painful IBS episodes all but stopped. Since going GF, I've stumbled across the Paleo diet and have been following it probably 60-70% of the time. With Paleo in addition to going Gluten Free/Wheat Free I also really try to eat grain free as well, so no "gluten-free" cookies and crackers that have popped up at every grocery store as of late. I've pretty much cut out all processed foods so my diet is mainly meats/poultry, veggies, fruits and nuts and I do eat some cheese (I found out that cream cheese is one of my IBS triggers). I love to cook so I do most of my own cooking at home. With all of these changes my IBS symptoms have almost dissapeared on most days. I've had a few days where something didn't agree with me and I paid for it the next day, but overall a vast improvement.

A few weeks ago my mom came to visit for a week. It's difficult, and admittingly not much fun, to have to eat gluten-free/grain-free all the time so I went off of my GF diet a lot while she was here and ate things like almond croissants and cupcakes from a local bakery, pizza and all of that fun stuff. Well, in the seven days that she was here I had a distented belly and painful spasms due to my IBS on three of those days. Needless to say as soon as she left I went right back to eating GF. She's been gone for five days now and I'm finally starting to feel better again. Going off my GF diet for a week while my mom was here was nice but I paid for it...when she was outside playing in the pool with my twins I was laying in bed trying to get the spasms to subside.

So to end my update, I've seen a huge difference since going gluten-free and cutting out the processed foods. No it isn't fun! But I'm at a point in my life where indulging just isn't worth it anymore. I do allow myself small cheats throughout the week and as long as I'm careful the rest of the time it seems to be okay. I can't have a bagel but I can get a croissant on a Saturday morning with my coffee and feel okay if I eat GF the rest of the day. I know that GF may not work for everyone because the "great" thing about IBS is that we all have different trigger foods that bother us, but I hope someone finds this information useful.

Best of luck everyone! I'm headed to the kitchen to start preparing my grain-free almond-meal crusted onion rings for dinner!


----------



## Lindsey Hewitt (Aug 13, 2013)

Hiya I'm 34 and have recently been diagnosed with ibs c suffering since October 2012 mainly. I also think symptoms started after my c-section in 2010. I have been doing a gluten free diet for 1 week and it definitely helps with most symptoms for me, however I'm still getting acid pain under my rib cage and through to my back-does anyone else get that? And I constantly feel hungry and un satisfied I'm finding the diet hard to follow for lunch as I have little time any suggestions? I still have pain daily and I'm worried I have something else like ulcers?


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

Lindsey, finding foods to eat was a challenge for me at first too. And now that I'm eating mostly paleo, which means almost 100% grain free as well, I don't eat gluten-free food substitutes (like GF bread or crackers) either. For lunch I usually have leftovers from the previous nights' dinner, an omelet or scrambled egg, a big salad with grilled chicken or a smoothie of some kind (usually green). I tend to have more of an issue with finding something to snack on. I usually reach for a handful of nuts or a string cheese. I hate that eating has become such a chore, but I'm just so tired of the IBS pains that I just suck it up. It only takes one really heavy gluten-filled meal to make me realize why I stick to GF!


----------



## Imagesofmyown (Aug 16, 2013)

HI! I am new to this forum and thought I'd give this a try. I had tried the Gluten free diet a few years ago. My doctor at the time thought that it would be good for me. I went on the diet for six months and because of my active lifestyle and the fact I didn't notice any changes, I went back to a normal diet just started watching what I eat. I have noticed that I still have the same symptoms. I guess it just depends on your body chemistry. Good luck!


----------



## sister5 (Aug 17, 2013)

I just joined up and had to comment because I tried going gluten free with my daughter this year. It ended up giving me the worst bout of IBS-C yet! At the beginning, it worked so well I thought my doctors were all wrong. I was having 3-4 perfect bowel mvt.'s every day without any other treatment. However, after about a week, things got really bad. After doing a little more research, a lot of the gluten-free products are brown rice based. That's what made me go intially, but I can't handle any kind of whole grains, fiber, etc. It took me a long time to get somewhat back to "normal." I had another bout this past week because I tried to go off the Miralax. White flour products can make you constipated too though, so I cut way back on those and am doing much better. There's a fine line though b/c no white flour products give me leaky gut. I think everyone needs to experiment a bit and see what works for them. My advice is to take it slow though. Any major transition may set you off in a bad way.


----------



## Dr. Dani (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Tracey,

Yes, IBS-C can definitely be improved by going gluten free in many people, this has been my experience working with IBS sufferers. It's not just the gluten that can be the issue with wheat, I agree with the Wheatbelly doctor on this one--there are many other proteins that may cause sensitivity in modern wheat. Kamut, which is an ancient relative of modern wheat is usually much better tolerated, and you can buy kamut bread, pasta, flour for baking etc now at most stores

Try cutting out all wheat and gluten (read labels carefully on snack bars and cereals) for at least 2 weeks, 4 weeks is optimal to note changes.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

I am the original poster of this question and I also responded back on August 12th with my results. As I mentioned, it's definitely not for everyone and for those of us that suffer from IBS-C what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another.

With that being said, I switched from following a gluten-free only diet to following a mostly Paleo diet meaning I rarely eat any grains of any kind. I don't eat the gluten-free cookies and crackers and junk sold at the store. I cut out all processed foods, refined sugars and grains and eat pretty much fruits, veggies, meats/protein and nuts with small amounts of dairy. Boring but it's made a tremendous difference in my IBS symptoms so I'm sticking with it.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## elouisef23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey bellaroma, are you still experiencing success with your Paleo-ish diet? Are you having regular BM? I eat gluten and dairy free but am thinking of cutting out all grains as I am still experiencing C.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

Corydalis said:


> http://www.kombuchaamerica.com/irritable-bowel-syndrome/cgi-bin/about.pl/irritable-bowel-syndrome.html
> 
> I have not tried the kombucha yet either for therapy, but I have drank it and enjoy the green tea and mango one the best so far. You can buy a jar in the store, drink half of it, and pour the rest into a jar, cover with cheese cloth and let sit at room temp, it will grow a mother for you, of which you can begin to make your own, many recipes on line.
> 
> ...


Yes! I think kombucha and kimchi are both helpful. And yes, you can make a new mother S.C.O.B.Y. (symbiotic colony of bacteria and yeast) that way. I done it, too.

Homemade saur kraut, homemade kimchi are both easy and helpful for constipation issues.


----------



## whemp (Oct 2, 2013)

I did the FODMAP diet right after I was diagnosed with IBS about a year and a half ago. The elimation diet for the first 3 weeks is brutal due to so many foods being elimated! If you decide to do this, you may feel like you are going to pass out due to the lack of sugar in the diet which is what happened to me. I was seconds away from passing out and a coworker brought me a coke to drink -- NOT part of the diet, which helped. You may have to cheat just a bit to get enough sugar at first until your body adjusts. I found out that onions is a BIG contributor to my IBS symptoms and anytime I remotely have onions, I wind up with severe pain, bloating etc. I also discovered that garlic was a big contributor too. Of course my diet has changed. Everyone is different but if you don't want to follow such a strict diet you may want to try cutting out onions and garlic - I have since read alot of posts that many people with IBS should avoid both. There is a book on amazon.com called "IBS Free at Last" that has a great plan to follow. You can also get an app for you phone that breaks down fodmaps in food items to make it easier to make choices shopping! Whenever my symptoms get extreme I will follow the low fodmap diet for several days to help alleviate them. I strongly believe fodmaps are a big part of our suffering!!!!


----------



## Jean Laporte (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this group and have been living with IBS-C for over 20 years. I've been gluten free for just over 1 year and have found that it makes a HUGE difference with the bloating. I think I may have always been gluten sensitive all along and never really knew it - just thought it was normal to feel th; e way I did. I had been managing my IBS for all of those years, but had an extended episode last year which sent me back to my gastro doc and had a bunch of tests done again, all of which were inconclusive. I had been getting better and feeling fine until last month, when I had another pretty bad episode and had really bad abdominal pain for several days. I had more tests done and will be going for a colonoscopy next month. I am almost 45 and am a little worried about what they might find (my father had colon cancer at age 56; he's been in remission and just turned 78).

Bellaroma, thanks for posting this; it's been good to read others experiences as I've wondered about IBS-C and gluten free myself. Apparently, I'm still having some issues, so we'll see what happens, but I do know that the diet change has helped. I generally eat a Paleo diet as well, but still like my yogurt, ice cream, and rice or potatoes every once in a while. They don't seem to trigger an episode for me, though. Any new updates from your experiences?


----------



## ashweb (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, ladies - (why does this happen to women more than men?!) But I digress...

I've had IBS probably since I was a teen. It didn't get to the point of needing "treatment" until I was 27 and had a baby by c-section. Because I was in a tornado with said infant, it was aaalllll IBS-D for a number of years. Sometimes in the middle of Target, and every time a tornado siren went off. That was easier to control, believe it or not.

Then it turned IBS-C. And has stayed that way since then. 10+ years. I had a second c-section in 2002 and then a tummy tuck (babies were 11 lbs and 8lbs 11oz). I was dreadfully IBS-C before the tummy tuck, so I figured what to lose?

The recommendations I have tried from my GP, in order from past to present:

prunes

citrucel

milk of magnesia

Zelnorm (worked at first but then didn't)

miralax daily (up to 3x daily as needed)

magnesium

Librax for pain attacks (which slows the gut, I know, so I don't use it but once a year or even less)

Things I've tried to make life better:

lots of fiber, soluble, insoluble, flax

very little fiber, BRAT diet

fiber powder

peppermint caps

peppermint tea, ginger tea

abdominal massage verging on soas work (which is intense)

Interventions I've tried:

glycerine suppositories

Mag citrate liquid

I had a botched colonoscopy, not because of a blockage, but because my intestines were so "circuitous" and "redundant" they said. They weren't even able to finish the test. I had an upper GI that supposedly included a biopsy that showed negative for celiac.

I think the "I" in IBS also stands for INCONCLUSIVE.

The thing that worked "best" (not ideal at all) is Miralax daily, but the bloating and foul gas continued, along with an elimination system like a soft-serve ice cream machine that has seized up. Lots of urgency, frequency but pitiful results. Sometimes the (sticky) product had air pockets in it that made sound effects. <nice.> :-/

Anyway, fast forward to this summer. I gave up miralax and started avoiding gluten (gluten free except for daily PowerCrunch bars and some oreos when I forgot!) and taking healthy trinity probiotics. it worked like a charm! All of a sudden (well, over the course of a week), I had well-formed results, daily, no constant urgency, no bloating, no more gas than normal folk, much less smelly.

And now in October, I had a bout of constipation before my period (which is hormonally normal) but it was a BEAR. Pebbles and boulders that only came out by sheer gravity and MUCH work on my part.

Only when my period left, the constipation stayed. I'm at home today as a result. No bloating until I got so backed up that it seems my stomach had no choice. Pain only this morning when things were getting started after the suppository but nothing would exit.

Took colace on Sunday, which worked once. Second time (yesterday morning) that didn't work so I gave in and took Miralax last night and this morning and THEN had to resort to a glycerin suppository. Got some relief (read "gave birth") but I know there's more where that came from.

So what gives? I've been eating lots of dried fruit and fresh apples, yogurt, drinking 4 16-oz water bottles a day.

Is it tied to sweating in the night dehydrating me? I do get overly warm, but not drenched by any means.

Is it just that "not enough fiber" caught up with me? (It was FINE for August and September)

Is it that my body now vehemently rejects the ONLY wheat-containing product I eat, PowerCrunch bars?

Thanks for listening and thanks for any feedback or support.

Ashley


----------



## ashweb (Oct 31, 2013)

Forgot to mention that when I was 25, before my IBS needed treatment, my blood showed dangerously low B12 (but tested negative for pernicious anemia), so I take B12 shots, and I'm always inexplicably low on iron, so to me, the gluten sensitivity theory TOTALLY fits.


----------



## natalya (Nov 2, 2013)

hi im new here. 27 yrs old. Have had ibs c for 8 years since th birth of my two kids. My metabolism shut off completely. I am having soooo much trouble digeting food prperly and decided to go gluten free as much s I possible can and I must say it did a great job with the bloat. Very lite on the gas. I'm on a daily regimn of miralx Rx. Love it too.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

bellaroma - Had you had a celiac or gluten test done? To me, it sounds like you didn't have IBS but you have true gluten intolerance or celiacs.

I just had the celiac blood test done and it came back negative. I do notice gluten contributes to cystic acne and I am trying to comply with FODMAP now so I am gluten free but I have to say, my IBS-C got way worse after cutting gluten out. There's another thread on here that talks about this issue as a result of not knowing how you'll react to the other non wheat fibers&#8230; I know for a fact quinoa and I are NOT friends.

But yea - just wondering if you had had a celiac test because you may have never had IBS! Which is awesome.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Everyone here should try to go wheat-free. I've had rast tests done that showed no allergy response to either gluten or wheat but I think these just test for the proteins, not too sure on this. I know I react badly to all breads, probably more due to the starches. I've had a lot of trouble finding a wheat substitute to fill up on but might have hit the jackpot with a coconut flour & almond flour bread. There is a lot of fibre with these breads so just try a bit a day until you can eat enough to fill up on. I've had trouble finding specific advise on the fructose/fructans level of coconut but it seems to be safe. Wheat can be a problem food for people not just for the gluten but for other proteins as well as starch generally. All grains can be a problem, especially rice and wheat as they are both high in resistant starch. Everyone should get a reduction in symptoms whatever your IBS type by eating mainly low FODMAP fibre as much as possible and by not eating constipating foods at all.


----------

